# Another Pitbull thread



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to bring this up again but I about killed a pit bull tonight.  I was walking my 9 month old Griff tonight (on a leash in my neighborhood) and a pit bull (not on a leash) ran at me and my dog full sprint.  While trying to control my dog the pit bull went for my Griff's neck and she let out a terrible whine.  Instinct kicked in and I laid on a full on assault which was only stopped when the bull's owner pulled me off of it.  The owner was furious that I beat the chit out of her sweet loving "Moose".  WTH I told him.  His dog attacked, unprovoked and he is upset at me?  He told me to expect a call from his lawyer/police.  I told him I would welcome the call. I explained they were more than stupid to have that dog off of a leash especially in a place that requires our dog to be on a leash where little children play very often.

Well I've taken statements from the other folks who saw it happen.  Should I be worried?  I did beat their dog very badly and maybe I shouldn't have?  Anyway, I'm more than a little upset and have a new enemy in the neighborhood. I've also left more than a few voicemails with animal control.

They were even stupid enough to say "he never does that", yadda, yadda, yadda.  Idiots don't even know the aggression of their breed and doesn't leash him in the neighborhood.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would call the police, it seems to look better to be the first one to seek attention/help. He is an idiot as are most pit bull owners, no different than what you would do to save your kid from an attack. I would press charges immediately and hound the police/animal control/DA non stop literally calling daily-most likely the DA is the one to call. Get to the vet tomorrow to have an assessment made. 
I think he was just trying to make you feel good about working his dog, I know that you didn't really have a chance. j/k
Take some pictures of the dog tonight also. He has no leg to stand on whatsoever unless you were attacking well after the danger is over, and then you had to as you were so startled from such a brutal attack. I would look into the city code tonight; you can find it on most city's websites now, and you can then inform the animal control officer's lazy butt just how many violations there were. I would be the aggressor in this. Sounds like the owner then assaulted you too... However, you should have suspected something when you saw this:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah the stupid thing got my Griff with three good bites to the neck while I was beating the thing and I've got a vet appointment in the morning and the police have been notified (they stopped by my place prior to heading over to see the other one).


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure to call the policeman tomorrow to find out just how many citations were issued.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Be sure to call the policeman tomorrow to find out just how many citations were issued.


 Excellent advice!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Be sure to call the policeman tomorrow to find out just how many citations were issued.


Great suggestion. I wouldn't worry Judd...at this point you should be forwarding on any and all vet bills you may have. Too bad you couldn't just shoot the **** thing.


----------



## walter sobchak (Jul 3, 2009)

the only breed that's ever attacked my dog are pitbulls. one time we ended up at the vet and the guy paid for it, the other i had to chase a pair off by screaming and using some big rocks.

i would be sure to get photos, case numbers, write up some notes so you remember what happened, with names & contact information for those who saw it happened. call animal control and/or law enforcement and see what they can do.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me. I had my lab on a leash, and the pit bull came at us, full on sprint, and attacked my dog. I called the police, and they issued citations to the kid (a teenager). The kid wanted to fight the ticket, so I had to go to court. I think he just wanted to try and reduce the fines. I ended up getting the vet bill reimbursed, and the kid voluntarily had his dog put down. We found out from the neighbors that the dog had attacked a small child the week prior. I also had several pictures of the wounds on my dog (which I would recommend you do). The things that were in my favor was my dog was on a leash, his wasn't, and his dog came off of their property into the street, and down a couple houses to attack us.
We were attacked the ONLY time I have been by that house without my ccw. I would always make sure and carry because of this dog. I'm not sure the outcome would have been different if I had been packing, but I have to wonder.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I really truly believe there are no bad dogs, just bad dog owners. But in the very next breath I'll say that God did not string guts through a more worthless animal...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Talked with the officer today and the owner was cited (there were 3 or 4 citations that included not having their dog on a leash to public endangerment/etc). The animal control officer is headed back up tomorrow to see the dog and determine whether or not it poses additional threat. I told him that I felt it did and I'll follow up with him tomorrow.

I think my neighbors have come to grips with what happened and offered to pay for the vet visit, which I agreed with. They apologized and I think they know their dog might be taken away. I feel bad as I'm sure it would be hard to lose a part of your family.

My dog is okay and suffered some minor wounds which were cleaned up today with the vet.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I really truly believe there are no bad dogs, just bad dog owners. But in the very next breath I'll say that God did not string guts through a more worthless animal...


I have to agree with that 100%. I'm glad both you and your dog are OK.

PS- The act of attacking a Griffon deserves swift and terrible retribution, even more so when yours is the dog on leash and is victimized by a bully breed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> My dog is okay and suffered some minor wounds which were cleaned up today with the vet.


Hasn't your attorney coached you yet? I think your innocent little (don't show a pic, the officer/jury/judge may take mercy on the pit for the griffin being so ugly) "dog" had severe life threatening lacerations, but due to your immediate defensive measures you were able to free the plaintiff from the defendant's delinquent death machine... 

That is nice of you to feel bad for the neighbor, but get over than in a hurry; this POS is a serious threat to all kids, animals and aliens. I have heard so many stories of similar incidents with little kids just like someone else mentioned, hopefully they will learn from this incident that the thing needs to be put down or very tightly controlled and should not ever be loose.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I really truly believe there are no bad dogs, just bad dog owners. *But in the very next breath I'll say that God did not string guts through a more worthless animal*...


the bold is precisely how i feel about labs, german sheperds & toy/miniature everything. but there are bad dogs, it's just that 50 or 100 years ago the owner would have put them down at the first sign of instability instead of making excuses.
pit bulldogs were bred for fighting & to not quit. being down on the dog for doing that is like being down on a beagle for running rabbits or a jack russell for killing the neighbor's cat. if the owner is a turd that doesn't know their breed & try to prevent problems accordingly that doesn't make the dogs crap.
unfortunately for the crap being called pit bulldogs, most of the owners shouldn't own a goldfish.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> I would call the police, it seems to look better to be the first one to seek attention/help. He is an idiot as are most pit bull owners, no different than what you would do to save your kid from an attack. I would press charges immediately and hound the police/animal control/DA non stop literally calling daily-most likely the DA is the one to call. Get to the vet tomorrow to have an assessment made.
> I think he was just trying to make you feel good about working his dog, I know that you didn't really have a chance. j/k
> Take some pictures of the dog tonight also. He has no leg to stand on whatsoever unless you were attacking well after the danger is over, and then you had to as you were so startled from such a brutal attack. I would look into the city code tonight; you can find it on most city's websites now, and you can then inform the animal control officer's lazy butt just how many violations there were. I would be the aggressor in this. Sounds like the owner then assaulted you too... However, you should have suspected something when you saw this:


um i understand most folks don't know any better, but that dog isn't any kind of a bulldog let alone a pit bulldog.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

JuddCT said:


> Sorry to bring this up again but I about killed a pit bull tonight. I was walking my 9 month old Griff tonight (on a leash in my neighborhood) and a pit bull (not on a leash) ran at me and my dog full sprint. While trying to control my dog the pit bull went for my Griff's neck and she let out a terrible whine. Instinct kicked in and I laid on a full on assault which was only stopped when the bull's owner pulled me off of it. The owner was furious that I beat the chit out of her sweet loving "Moose". WTH I told him. His dog attacked, unprovoked and he is upset at me? He told me to expect a call from his lawyer/police. I told him I would welcome the call. I explained they were more than stupid to have that dog off of a leash especially in a place that requires our dog to be on a leash where little children play very often.
> 
> Well I've taken statements from the other folks who saw it happen. Should I be worried? I did beat their dog very badly and maybe I shouldn't have? Anyway, I'm more than a little upset and have a new enemy in the neighborhood. I've also left more than a few voicemails with animal control.
> 
> They were even stupid enough to say "he never does that", yadda, yadda, yadda. Idiots don't even know the aggression of their breed and doesn't leash him in the neighborhood.


too bad you didn't kill it. these people shouldn't own any kind of bulldog.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

walter sobchak said:


> the only breed that's ever attacked my dog are pitbulls. one time we ended up at the vet and the guy paid for it, the other *i had to chase a pair off by screaming and using some big rocks*.


not pit bulldogs. real pit bulldogs would have ignored your screaming & you would have had to stove in their skulls w/ the big rock.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pops2 said:


> um i understand most folks don't know any better, but that dog isn't any kind of a bulldog let alone a pit bulldog.


 Sorry, I will add this next time " :mrgreen: " for those who don't know a dumb joke when they read one.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll tell you how stupid most pitbull owners are..........my daughter was given two pitbulls by the paternal grandfather as a "new motherhood gift" just three weeks after having her first child. As a house warming gift he bought them a frickin meat slicer.He thinks that it is a great breed even after having to put one down because one of them attacked a child while playing hopscotch on the sidewalk. I have yet to know anybody that owns a pitbull that is worth their own salt and that includes Grandpa Shizforbrains. The pitbull's only real purpose is dog fighting and they are typically owned by people that couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag. About the only thing with less value than a pitbull is the person that has one. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

May i ask what city this was in?


----------

